# goodnight princess



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

My bearded dragon Spyro passed away today, absolutely devastated


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

So sorry to read this. RIP Spyro.
Big hugs to you. xxx


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

ahh bless rip little one. And hugs to you. x


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh im so sorry hun.. R.I.P Spyro xxx


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Sweet dreams little one! x


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

RIP little Spyro


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

So very sorry hun
It's been a very sad day today ((((hugs))))
Run free at the Bridge Spyro
xx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

R.I.P Spyro and have fun at rainbow bridge xx
So sorry for your loss of your little Dragon.


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

RIP Spyro
have fun over at rainbow bridge!
xxxxxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So sorry, for your loss, RIP Spyro


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Thinking of you -losing any pet is so sad as they are part of our family-no matter what size or shape they are-we love them
R.I.P. Spyro
Maureen


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

So sorry for your loss...


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Sorry to hear about spyro, run free x


----------

